# On the victory of truth (Gervase Babington)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 13, 2021)

Truth may be oppressed for a time, God so pleasing, either to punish, or try his people; but finally suppressed it shall not be; God being stronger than all his enemies, and able to disperse all dusky clouds, bringing his glorious truth out, to bear sway again, at his good pleasure.

Gervase Babington, _Comfortable notes upon the books of Exodus and Leviticus, as before upon Genesis Gathered and laid down still in this plain manner, for the good of them that cannot use better helps, and yet are careful to read the Scriptures, and very desirous to find the comfort in them. ... With a table of the principal matters contained in this book_ (London: Thomas Chard, 1604), p. 87.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

